# GX255 power steering whining



## GillyRFD (Aug 31, 2021)

Anyone else have a GX255 that power steering pump is whining? I’ve replaced pump with another used one and it’s still whining when idling.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

GillyRFD said:


> Anyone else have a GX255 that power steering pump is whining? I’ve replaced pump with another used one and it’s still whining when idling.



Does that model have an idler pulley?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning GillyRFD,

Apparently this "whine" is a common problem with JD mowers. Try changing the hydraulic fluid (using Hy-Gard Low viscosity) and replacing the hydraulic filters.


----------

